# Weather today



## Phantom (Jan 17, 2014)

Does not look like it will reach 42*C today !!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 17, 2014)

_I'm feeling for you Phants_


----------



## Phantom (Jan 18, 2014)

GUESS IT DID REACH 42

Depends where it is taken from (this one local internet)
http://weather.albury.net.au/


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 18, 2014)

The alarmist (and that includes the BOM) will take the highest reading every time.  40.6C appears to be the BOM's highest reading but ..... is that really hot for Albury?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 18, 2014)

Phantom ... rest easy:

*Is our Sun falling silent? *



> "I've been a solar  physicist for 30 years, and I've never seen anything quite like this,"  says Richard Harrison, head of space physics at the Rutherford Appleton  Laboratory in Oxfordshire.
> He shows me recent footage captured by spacecraft that have  their sights trained on our star. The Sun is revealed in exquisite  detail, but its face is strangely featureless.
> "If you want to go back to see when the Sun was this inactive... you've got to go back about 100 years," he says.
> This solar lull is baffling scientists, because right now the Sun should be awash with activity.



More here:    http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25743806


----------



## Phantom (Jan 18, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> The alarmist (and that includes the BOM) will take the highest reading every time.  40.6C appears to be the BOM's highest reading but ..... is that really hot for Albury?



No not really but high 30's t 40's for a week is.Usually get a break.I see we are in for cooler weather now 
 At least it has been a clear heat witth low / reasonable  humidityAt least our evap cooler works witout getting wet tiles


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 18, 2014)

Theory:  The record HIGH level of sea ice in the South may be contributing to Australia's heat waves.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 18, 2014)

I wish you people would post your temps so some, I say some, of us Umerican's can relate too it. It must be hot right ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 18, 2014)

Here you go, Old Hipster. This will translate Celsius to Fahrenheit 

https://www.google.com.au/search?hl...8.0.278.770.2-3.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.NfwlFjn_6vc

40.6C is 105F.

And Donander, you know perfectly well that it is not the temperature on any particular day that tells us anything. It is the number of hot days in a row and in a full year that points to change, or not. i.e. How long are the heat waves, and are they becoming more frequent as well as more intense.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 18, 2014)

It's not global warming Just sun is getting hotter


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 18, 2014)

Phantom said:


> It's not global warming Just sun is getting hotter


Maybe but not likely Phantom;  the Sun is _living in interesting times_.  Hang in there and cooler weather may be just around the corner (speaking in geologic time, that is).

Even the global warming activists in the BBC are starting to hedge their bets (never thought I'd see that): 


> *Has the Sun gone to sleep?*
> 
> *17 January 2014* Last updated at 05:57 GMT
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25771510


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 18, 2014)

We had sucky weather here yesterday, too.  Brrr...cold, but the wind was terrible, also..sliced right through you.  

Today should get into the 50's, a heat wave!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 18, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> [ Snip ]
> And Donander, you know perfectly well that it is not the temperature on any particular day that tells us anything. It is the number of hot days in a row and in a full year that points to change, or not. i.e. How long are the heat waves, and are they becoming more frequent as well as more intense.


No Warrigal.  I don't know that.  Neither do you.  

I have downloaded the BOM's figures for Melbourne (*1855*-present).

The  data (.CSV file) starts recording in 1855 but the text file  (IDCJAC0010_086071_1800_Note.txt) included in the download says:
_** Station Details **

Bureau of Meteorology station number: 86071
Station name: MELBOURNE REGIONAL OFFICE
Year site opened: *1908*
Year site closed: 
Latitude (decimal degrees, south negative): -37.81
Longitude (decimal degrees, east positive): 144.97
Height of station above mean sea level (metres): 31
State: VIC_​ 
I've read that Australian climate records are in a bad way ..... nothing there to alter my opinion.  Anyway, what I wanted to post is the graph I created from the Melbourne data (max temps):







 ... from this location:  Melbourne BOM Regional Office, slap bang in the CBD of a city of more than four million people!

Maybe a degree almost 160 years with the UHI factor?  UHI  affects all cities to some degree.

Speaking of UHI, some years ago, I saved this URL (UHI) from Melbourne University.   It no longer works, probably because it didn't fit the warming  narrative ...... sigh.

To complete the picture (somewhat), I have re-graphed the Cape Otway Lighthouse data with the latest data available from the BOM:






As soon as you depart the cities, the picture changes ... we're being sold a pup.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 18, 2014)

... and a very cute it one it is too.  But does it have the legs for the long run??


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Here you go, Old Hipster. This will translate Celsius to Fahrenheit
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?hl...8.0.278.770.2-3.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.NfwlFjn_6vc
> 
> ...



That is normal temps for Fresno in the summer...2 or even more months in a row!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2014)

The Canadian air is dipping into the Deep South. Lots of places in Florida had frost and we were at 37 degrees when I got up at 6 am.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 18, 2014)

We're having sunny weather...upper 30s in the am, middle 60s in the pm.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 18, 2014)

42 _Fahrenheit_ would be welcome here. We probably won't get there today. Maybe tomorrow.

Evaporative coolers are great if you live in a dry climate. In West Texas/southeastern New Mexico we called them "swamp" coolers


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2014)

How true this is:


----------



## Phantom (Jan 18, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> 42 _Fahrenheit_ would be welcome here. We probably won't get there today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Evaporative coolers are great if you live in a dry climate. In West Texas/southeastern New Mexico we called them "swamp" coolers



Have heard them called Swampies here in Oz


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Getting colder here, frost last night, and some fog; but clearing nicely. Sun may come out...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

Has the rain and flooding eased off over in the UK?  
We've all gone quiet so it must have cooled down here.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Has the rain and flooding eased off over in the UK?
> We've all gone quiet so it must have cooled down here.



Clearing up has started, but there is still an awful lot of standing water, and the rivers are very high...
We get live tennis and cricket, (though we don't talk about that so we have an idea about what is going on!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Still warm and sunny, no rain in sight!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 20, 2014)

High in the seventies with overhead waves.


----------



## Fern (Jan 20, 2014)

Woke to a very wet morning, just what the doc. ordered, things were getting too parched.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 20, 2014)

We just hit 68F here. Positively spring-like temp for mid-January. Cooling off tomorrow and getting downright cold day and night for the rest of the week and into the weekend. Friday's high temp probably won't get to 40F. But, hey...that's the end of the week. Today is a glorious day!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> High in the seventies with overhead waves.



That Guy, you will have to tell us or me about your surfing, seriously want to know.

My grandson went with his friends to a beach in Monterey and they let him borrow a wet suit and he tried a little surfing and loved it, came home and told us he wants to surf.

My daughter told him to wait til tney go to Maui...they go every summer and maybe take lessons there first.?..he'll be 15 in April.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 20, 2014)

Still very dry in SE Queensland ...... waiting on the monsoon to form fully.  Might get a drop of rain in the next few days but nothing spectacular in the offing.  Apart from the lack of moisture, the weather is spectacular, if a little too hot.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

_It's going to be 32c today, last night we had some thunder and 5 minutes of rain whoo hoo_


----------



## Casper (Jan 20, 2014)

_*Since our extremely hot 4 days of mid 40s last week, we've had low to mid 20s since Saturday, 
continuing until tomorrow....then we're looking at 30c and then back to mid 20s for a few days again.
Love it.....
:happy:
*_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

It was a gorgeous spring like day today..just another teaser because tomorrow the high is going to be 29f, with a low of 17..and going down even more for the rest of the week.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Cold and foggy today...


----------



## Phantom (Jan 21, 2014)

Actually turned the air con off tonight


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 21, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Actually turned the air con off tonight



Turned ours on ..... missed the rain again.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

It was in the 60s yesterday. High expected to be in the 30s today.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

70's and sunny...no rain!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> 70's and sunny...no rain!



Hey!  I was gonna say that . . .


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

You can say it tomorrow, it will be the same!


----------

